# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  فيض القلم ينتظر نبض اقلامكم .!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الاخوه والاخوات ..

مرتادي قسم فيض القلم والمهتمين به ..

نظرا لرغبة الكثير منكم في عودة القسم منفرد بكتاباتكم الخاصة ..

من زوار واعضاء ... ومنهم من يرسل عن اختفاء القسم ..

لهذا تم إعادته وارجاع جميع المواضع وجعل القسم ..

احد المنتديات العامة ..

*فيض القلم*

علماً .. القسم لن يقبل بالمنقول ..

سوف يقبل فقط فيض اقلامكم ..

ونحن بإنتظار عبق حروفكم وفيض أقلامكم ..

مع شبكة الناصرة الثقافية .. أنتم مميزون ..

كل المودة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ..
مايجعلنا متميزون هو تميزك انت ..
واقلامنا بحاجة الى نزف ولها فيض القلم ..
تسلم اخوووي شبكة والله جهودك ع عينا ورأسناا ..
الله يعطيك الف عااافيه..
دمت بحمى الرحمن ..

----------


## دموع الوحدة

:nuts:  :nuts:  :nuts:  :nuts:  :nuts:  :nuts: 
*ماعليه شوي باسولف* 
*مسكت اللابتوب واول شيء فتحته*
*طبعا شبكة الناصرة بعد تأزم أمس* 
*اول شيء طاحت عيوني عليه*
*بشرى سارة سيتم إرجاع جميع مواضيع فيض القلم ليصبح قسم كباقي الاقسام*
 :wavetowel2: 



 :ongue: 



 :clap: 


*ورجعت الحياهـ من جديد*
*من الفرحة كل شوي ادخل اسلم عليه* 

*آخر شيء*
*تسلم اخوي شبكة* 
*الله يعطيك الف الف الف الف عافية*

*تحياتي دموعهـ*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..



مسرورة بهكذا نبأ......مع يقيني أن حقوق كل عضو ستبقى محفوظة في كل الأحوال...



يعطيك العافية أخوي........جهود كبيرة...تُخلد على أرض الصرح فتزهره........وهكذا العهد بكم....






رجائنا بأن يختزل القسم نبضات تحييه.......حينما ينبض بأحاسيس مبدعين...


دعائنا يحتويكم....


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## كبرياء

إي كذآ أعدل ..~
من أختلآط المنقول بالمجهود الحلو ..
تسلم أخوي ..]!
عسسـآإك ع القوه ..~

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

السلام عليكم

أخي شبكة كل الشكر لك على إعادة فيض القلم
ولما تبذلوه من مساعي لإبراز شبكة الناصرة وأعضائها وتميزهم
الموفقية للجميع
ولا عدمناا عطائك
في أمان الله




أمنيات

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،* 
*يعطيك العآإفيه خيي ،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآإتي

**
*

----------

